# Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *kidded!*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Piddlin Acres BZ Willowbark is bred to PromisedLand RC Salvatore and is due on 2/21
She has a full month to go yet :shocked: 
Starting a thread since I pulled her out for all of her "4 week prior" goodies

This doe was ALMOST sold- I had two people interested in buying her bred when I was trying to cut back a few and I am so glad neither one pulled through because that udder is looking mighty promising (FF)! (not to mention it looks like she's carrying a bazillion kids)


















:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :shrug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

Ooh a super chub! Nice  Hoping for triplets or more? lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

FF? I'd have to say she has 3 in there! I agree, her udder is filling out very nicely, My FF is due 2/23 and her udder is not near that...my girl is a nigi/pygmy so I pretty much know what to expect.
Willow is a pretty color....hope you get some pretty girls from her.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

Looks like a few! Good luck and glad you ended up keeping her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

Woe... :shocked: she is so big.... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

Wow! She'll give you a whole herd! :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

She looks great! Triplets look like a good possibility there.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 118*

I see trips if not quads.  she's looking really good.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 129*

Poor Willowbark, I dont know how she is going to hang on for another 20 days! She is SO big- she walks up the hill in her pen and is huffing and puffing by the time she gets to the top. The noises she makes are so sad! Im just praying she holds on until her "safe date" on the 11th! (and remember this poor girl is a FF!)

Here she is day 129


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 129*

oh my! shes a blimp! 
her poor sad face in that last pic is funny!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 129*

Her face looks like Fuchsia! So cute!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 137*

Oh jeez- poor Willowbark, Im so happy she has made it this far.
She literally cannot breathe- she is SO big and uncomfortable she is just huffing and grunting and groaning. Behavior is normal- eating/drinking/ all of that, so I think she is okay, just REALLY full of babies. 
She was bred on 9/19 and again on 9/25- I dont think I've ever had a doe settle from the first breeding date of a 5 day heat- but in this case I almost hope she did.
If she settled on 9/19- she would be 145 today
If she settled on 9/25- she would be 139
Her ligs are SUPER low- but those babies are nice and high yet, and while her udder is a really good size, its definately not tight yet.

Poor poor thing!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 139*

Since I still dont know whats going on with my photobucket (I even tried to make a new account and Im still getting upload errors?) Im having to upload these teeny pictures

They dont show how big or uncomfortable she is- and she would NOT let me get behind her today, so I snuck a picture in


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 139*

LOTS of babies on the way


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 139*

Wow, she sure is a trooper! Hoping for the earlier date for her sake.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 139*

wow ...I thought she was big before...poor girl... It's almost as if... she is saying ...squeeze me and get them out.... 20 more days is a long wait... :help:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Kidding Thread! Day 139*

Well at the most she has 10 days left to go........but I really dont think she will hang on that long

I cant wait to see how many she has!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 139- Poor girl!*

Can we say Baby Boom at PHF......
Wow Addie she sure is huge. I thought Drama was big...I would say at least 4 in there if not more.

Tell the hubby to get his rest now. He will be bottle feeding soon :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 139- Poor girl!*

Oh please no more than four- actually, please no more than three! 
I think she is going to have nice sized triplets (or maybe thats wishful thinking)

Whatever she has I just hope she gets down to business soon- she will feel so much better when she isn't carrying all of that extra weight!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 139- losing ligs!*

Her ligs are very hard to find tonight and starting to get mushy

Behavior is normal and her udder isnt tight/not posty yet, but I wouldnt be very surprised if she lets go of those babies tomorrow!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

Well poor willowbark is officially safe today- and I dont think she can hang on much longer.
Ligs are almost all the way gone, she has started to go posty, and the kids are definately down low, though it doesnt appear that way in photos! 
and I think labor is right around the corner for her.
ray: for a smooth delivery with no more than 3 kids please! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

It is amazing how they can hold on. I believe it hurts US looking at them more then it hurts them. :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

Haha- well you would think otherwise if you could hear her. Its like every breath is a struggle, she just huff's and puff's and moans and groans and sighs. It's soo sad. If she wasnt otherwise eating and acting normal I would be very worried about her!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

can't wait to hear how many she has!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Any babys yet????? She sure is huge in the last pictures posted, hope all is well. ray:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

Good luck on a safe delivery!!! ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

Nothing yet- hubby just checked her on his lunch break- Im putting Aiden down for a nap now and will check her when he wakes up
We finally got our IP camera in today- hopefully hubby can hook that up tonight- it will be so nice to be able to watch from home!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 140- cant hold on much longer!*

You know that she'll hold onto them until 146 just so you don't have any hair left waiting to see them.

I think triplets...and her udder looks great, just not quite "full" just yet.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 141- cant hold on much longer!*

141
hanging on- going posty ligs barely there and losing her appetite, udder could be a bit fulller though- i say no babies today either, glad she is holding onto those kids to give them the longest baking time possible!

everyday i like this udder more and more- cant believe she is a first freshener


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 141- cant hold on much longer!*

I'm guessing triplets...:girl: :boy: :girl: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 141- cant hold on much longer!*

She does have a very nice udder...plumb teats and a nice medial, I can't wait to see it filled!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 141- cant hold on much longer!*

Ok....ready to see some more babies! Not having any does, I have to get my baby kicks by seeing all of your does having babies!

Best wishes for a safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 141- cant hold on much longer!*

with any luck you will be seeing lots of babies soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 142- cant hold on much longer!*

I will be surprised if Willow doesnt kid soon- pretty mushy behind- very posty and lots of up and down and pawing today- also some discharge


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 144 holding on*

Ack- Ive decided Willow isnt even pregnant, she is just fat!! (kidding of course)
But I watch her on cam- and this is what she does- she lies down......head buried in the food dish......and just munches away on goodies..........like all night...cow. Im going to squeeze her tomorrow....
day 144
















seriously though- how much postier can you get?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 144 holding on*

Poor FAT girl! Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 144 holding on*

Oh... you have got to love the fat girls! (of course owner of one also!)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

my very posty uncomfortable willow today.........just give them up all ready!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

Ooooh! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see what she has in there!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

Come on already...she is gonna pop!! lol


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

She has a GORGEOUS udder for a ff!! :shocked: I hope she drops those babies soon..


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

Thank You! Im very excited about her too! Definately better than I could have hoped for!

Her kids should be pretty promising- oh gosh another doeling Im going to have to keep for myself! 

her udder is a little fuller in the rear tonight and she had some more white goo- but thats about all there is to report.....and I thought the snowstorm might put her into labor....but no.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

You're more than welcome... She should have some gorgeous kids!! :greengrin: The more I look at your website, the more I think I HAVE TO get one soon...lol!! :ROFL:


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 145*

I'm hoping she has lots of does... thinking pink.  I might have to scoop one up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146*

How is Willow doing? She looks ready too....when my girls go posty theres usually babies within 24 hours.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146*

oh yeah, definetly posty.... soon!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146*

Well she is definately losing her ligs- I can just barely feel one side of them tonight. She can't get any postier and her udder has filled a bit.
Maybe babies tomorrow!
I tried to put her out for a bit tonight since she has been in the kidding stall the past two days because of the snow....and she stood in one spot...so I drug her around for a walk and she was not impressed.
Anyway- took some pictures will upload them soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146*

Here she is tonight- she just gets better and better. I am thrilled to bits with her FF udder








OH and I didnt notice it when I was there- but her belly has definately dropped


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Oh yaay, "babies soon"! In that 2nd pic she also letting us know, a walk is not important in her opinion, but food is. :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Oh yes- she has not lost her appetite thats for sure
She sleeps with her head in the food bowl :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Oh yeah....belly has really dropped! I betcha she has more than what you want in there :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Well thats okay with me- especially if they are girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Quad doelings would be a good thing wouldn't it :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

now thats just being greedy!  I would be satisfied with 3 girls and 1 boy- haha!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Pretty sure she is going into labor- been watching her on cam and she is starting to get restless and up and down a lot- a couple of times she has laid flat out and I thought she was pushing, but I think she is trying to find a way to get comfortable

Watching very closely- and will probably be checking in on her in awhile


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

ohhhh... LOTS of babies soon! I say 3 girls and a boy.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Ohhh! I'm so excited!!! Sending pink healthy, easy labor vibes your way! :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

:leap: :leap: babies on the way!! :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Yay! Can't wait! :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

just got home- sat with her for an hour and she is definately starting up- but no real contractions that I could see yet so came home for a little while to watch her on cam (much warmer and more comfy!) Her ligs are completely gone now too


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *babies soon!**

Please don't stick a needle in her until AFTER she kids. 
She might go KABOOM. Like a balloon, you know. 
 Kids soon!! Yay!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *in labor!**

I know- the poor thing cant even reach around to bite her sides- i keep telling her she will feel so much better soon. She doesn't buy it though- Im pretty sure she hates me. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *in labor!**

Being a FF she could take awhile to get going...hopefully you can catch a few winks before she gets down to business...looking forward to seeing your post on the healthy birth!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *in labor!**

yep she was a lot more restless earlier- right now she is down and not doing much :hair: its going to be a long night


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *in labor!**

:hair: Tell her to get a move on it! I want to see those babies!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :coffee2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 146 *in labor!**

She must be a major drama queen- all of her signs last night that would usually classify as early labor- seemed to have slowed down
She is still generally uncomfortable but rested okay all night. She wasn't doing much of the up and down and pawing restless behavior that she was last night.
Who knows- but those ligs are gone, so babies are on their way......she is just making me wait at this point- maybe babies in the warm sun tomorrow- supposed to be in the mid 40's which will feel like spring!

Come on willow- lets get with the program!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

I got the coffee brewing, sitting in my comfy chair with my netbook in my lamp waiting for the main event to start :greengrin: . Looks like another day of getting nothing done around here.....I just love watching all these babies coming into the world! I am soooo obsessed......someone help me!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

HAHA- you and me both today!
I can't believe she isnt getting down to business yet.
When I get there I am dragging her around for another walk- maybe that will help!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Holy udder this morning!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

LOL.... AND I bet there will be kids on the ground before dark, if not by 2 or 3 this afternoon!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

What a nice looking udder! I still can't believe she's a FF!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

I know! A keeper for sure- she's got a very nice fore udder and nice plumb teats to top it all off.
Im very tempted to keep a buckling from her this go around if she has one........I wouldnt mind having a whole herd full of udders like hers


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Holy udders Holly,,now thats an udder.. Sure hope the sweety has them today for you.  Do you have a web cam up??? and if so the link for it for us hooked on watching??? :laugh: It has so helped us newbies out there getting to see first hand in the kidding box,( bet you can't guess I'm a show dog breeder and I'm always there to help my girls in the whelping box),.. I will be doing a lot of this :coffee2:   :coffee2: in April, what was I thinking in my breeding program, my show Akita girls will be due in April and my boer goat girls will be due in April also... :help: So,, lots of :hug: hugs going your way today and wish you lots of healthy babys.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Lol, your buck pen will be overflowing, but I don't blame you... you've got such a nice bunch of FF there. Still thinking pink though! 3 does and 1 buck would be nice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

WOW!!!!!!!!!! All these HUGE first udders are making me cry ...... and just to think what the next couple years' kiddings will do for them!!!

Can't wait to see what she has! The kids will have to lay on their bellies just to try to get under her to nurse!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

She is definitely filled in the udder.. ...it will be very soon..... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Beautiful udder! She looks ready to go!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Addie, babies?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

I am :shocked: with that udder!!! Any kids yet?? :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

One buck!
Two does!
All very large!
Addie will post pics when she gets home!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Yay!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Congrats Addie! Can't wait to see pics of all the big cuties!
:stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

Oh I am sure that she will have lots of pics when she gets done!
Lol I'm supposed to be working but I am watching the cam at my desk! 
Thought you guys might like an update!

Joe


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Piddlin Acres Willowbark Day 147 *ligs gone**

:leap: Woo Hoo :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: PERFECT !!!!!

Congrats...can't wait to see them!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

YAY!!!!! Congrats!!!! I'm anxiously awaiting photos!!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I'm home!! Pshew- just what I figured three good size triplets.

Boy was first- he is his mother's son for sure, he looks just like her, but has a bunch of dark moonspots!
Second girl is huge- she is her father's daughter, she is swiss marked with some very small moonspots
Third girl is a beauty too- she looks like she will be a chocolate sundgau- she is a deep chocolate color with some gold tones on her lower legs and belly and around her eyes

The kids are all a very good size- and the first two came head first so it was a bit tough to get them all the way out since their shoulders were pretty stuck- but they are just fine! Last doeling came out back feet first- silly girl

Uploading pics and will post them in the birth announcements thread!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:leap: :leap: :leap: Congrats!!!!


----------

